# Wife left a month ago, wants to know what I'm going to do with the rings



## turtle1214 (Oct 11, 2017)

Deleted because I realized she might be able to see. It involved some legal issues that I should talk to a lawyer about first.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

The best and smart way to go about this is to consult with an attorney (if you have not procure one), he/she would tell you what's yours, and how to best protect your interests. I doubt that because the short time of the marriage you could get some spousal support, since she is making more money than you, but you should ask how that could benefit you. 

Protect yourself, ASAP. Nothing is ever so simple. You'll never know when vindictiveness and hurt feelings would rear it's ugly head. It happens all the time, specially when you least expect it.


----------



## ZedZ (Feb 6, 2017)

Agree with the above ^^^^ get a good lawyer ASAP and good luck


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Get with your lawyer ASAP and play your poker cards extremely close to your chest! 

Keep her in suspense as well as in silence!*


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Your absent wife asked about the marriage rings, including the one she left behind? - tell her you sold them for your divorce lawyer retainer. She complains then laugh and tell her to sue you. A lawyer does not need to tell you this. I assume they are worth hundreds, not thousands of dollars.


----------

